# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  My Hunting Diary 2012 Part 1

## seandundee

In march 2012 i went for a night out of spot lighting with my dad (Dundee) He took me up to a paddock with lots of trees in it Dad shot 1 possum for me. So we took it home and i plucked my first possum
This is the start 

This is the end 

I didnt get much off it . :Pissed Off:

----------


## seandundee

In April Dad,Mum,Daniel and I went spotlighting We went up the road and we saw something climbing up the tree i thought it was a cat :Omg:  Dad shot at it He got it :Thumbsup:  That was Daniels (Possum trapper) one to pluck. :Angry:  after That we saw another possum Dad shot at it he got it  but it didn't die :Sad: another shot bang! dead :Have A Nice Day: That was mine to pluck :Grin: 
so that was that night. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

One evening I went and set my trap the next morning i started walking to it. Then Dad (Dundee) came and picked me up and took me to my trap and huray i caught my first possum in a cage trap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Grin:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Thumbsup:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 8: 

 :36 1 7:

----------


## NZHTR

Good onya M8 keep up the good work  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

In July Dad (Dundee) took me out spotlighting
We got up the hill and we saw a hare so dad shot at it 2 times missed!! :Oh Noes: 
So we raced to the dam we saw nothing the next paddock we saw him!
3 shots missed again!!! :Pissed Off:  :Oh Noes: We raced to the next paddock 2 shots missed again!!!! :Yuush:  :Pissed Off:  :Oh Noes: But the next shot got it!!!! :Ouch...it Hurts: So i went to retrieve it  :Cool: 


After that we went past the hay shed nothing in there :O O: The next paddock we got to we saw another hare 1 shot missed :XD: next shot hit!!!!!!!!!! :Thumbsup: That was a 150 metre shot :Grin:  :Zomg:  :Grin:  :Have A Nice Day: This is me retrieving it

so we went back to the freezer to drop the hares off



This is how full it is now

----------


## Bushrash

Good stuff there Sean looks like a blast cheers for Sharing mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

In July It was a nice warm night so Dad took me out spotlighting.  :Grin:  We went up the race and saw a Rabbit got in aim but then he took off again pulling this face!

So we got in to the paddock and we lost it  :Sad:  then we got up a bit closer he was camouflage he took off 1 shot 1 Kill. This is me retrieving it 

this is his ugly face

so we went up the shed and hung him up because we shot it in the head and we will eat it.

Dad skined it and gut it this morning

----------


## Rushy

Do you do any rabbit skinning yourself young fella?

----------


## Bushrash

Sean that looks like a good head shot there mate ,,,,good practice for later on and no wasting the meat ,,,, :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

> Do you do any rabbit skinning yourself young fella?


nope

----------


## Rushy

You should ask your Dad to give you a go sometime.  If he says "NO" then you should make him breakfast in bed for a year and then ask again!

----------


## seandundee

One night dad took me out spotlighting . So we went up to the back paddock We saw a hare we chased it and we thought we lost it so we went up the hill there it was sitting in the grass shot it it in the head it was real big up to my waste.

So we went back to the shed to hang it up because we are going to have its back legs with the rabbit :Grin:  :Have A Nice Day: 

it is real big 7 pounds!! :Zomg:  :Omg: 
here is his legs.

----------


## Rushy

You are legend young fella.  In years to come they will write songs about you just like they did about Davy Crocket.

----------


## seandundee

On the 28th of August we tried the rabbit and hare legs it was nice as!!!

----------


## Rushy

> On the 28th of August we tried the rabbit and hare legs it was nice as!!!


Hey young fellah where you been lately?

----------


## seandundee

Here is the pics.

The black one is the hare legs and the white one is the rabbit.

----------


## seandundee

> Hey young fellah where you been lately?


I havent been anywhere!

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff seandundee soon Dad will be able to sit back while you keep the freezer full  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Here *are* the pics my dear wee Sean. Well done mate.

----------


## seandundee

On the 9th of November I went to set my trap with my new free sack of apples.In the morning I started walking to the trap at the back of the farm.When I got to the last steep hill I saw a brown ball in my cage.I ran down to find out it was a small 

possum.







 :Yuush:  :Grin:  I got back home i told dad,So we got on the bike and when we got there it was trying to get out.It was too late BANG! :Have A Nice Day:  Happy heaven time.When I was plucking it Granddad said it was big  :Wut:

----------


## Toby

Nice work

----------


## ebf

Haha, good work Sean

Love the 

possum







 smiley !

----------


## Rushy

Hey young Sean well done.  where have you been lately?

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Rushy

More fur for the boys.

----------


## mrs dundee

well thats good son

----------


## seandundee



----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Sean :Cool: 

You manage to wrestle that air rifle off PT yet?

----------


## seandundee

no he says my slugs my shots I will buy my own slugs soon

----------


## veitnamcam

Far enough, get your own, practice lots then show him how its done :Wink:

----------


## seandundee

got it

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Sean.  Now tell PT that it is your turn.  Be careful and aim small.

----------


## seandundee

yip

----------


## seandundee

On the 17th of November i caught a possum in my trap. :Cool:  :Cool: 










After I shot it we took it to the shed to pluck :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Wink: 






The fur stuck to my fingers like super glue
 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

thats good more fur 4 you,hardcase pics.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Sean :Cool: 
Some fur towards air rifle ammo?

Dads king quad looks mint! Did he just get it? most cow cockys quads are covered in shit and all the plastics are broken from kicks :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done young fellah.

----------


## Rushy

> Well done Sean
> Some fur towards air rifle ammo?
> 
> Dads king quad looks mint! Did he just get it? most cow cockys quads are covered in shit and all the plastics are broken from kicks


You are right VC.  Looks far too clean.  Must be new.

----------


## Neckshot

Tell you old man to bring you into the shop next weeknd and ill shout you a box mate!.

----------


## seandundee

yes the money will be going towards ammo 
that bike is 3 years old actually :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> yes the money will be going towards ammo 
> that bike is 3 years old actually


Good man :Thumbsup:  I look forward to you plugging a rabbit or hare with it :Wink: 

Your dad must suffer a very rare illness among farmers called "looking after the gear" :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Your dad must suffer a very rare illness among farmers called "looking after the gear"


Quaduscleanitus Syndrome

----------


## Dundee

Its just been serviced fullas when I hosed it down you couldn't see the yard cause of the mud.

Well done Sean

----------


## veitnamcam

Ahhhhhh that sounds more like it :ORLY:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------

